# OMAX 62mm UV filter



## anirbandd (May 5, 2013)

Hi all,

I am preparing to buy the Tamron 70-300mm DI LD lens from ebay. i came across this UV Filter: 62mm omax UV Filter FOR TAMRON AF 70-300mm | eBay

I have never used a OMAX filter before, and I was wondering if its worth the Rs. 325 that its charging... does it really have UV filter, coz i heard good UV filters cost 1K upwards...

please suggest.


Thanks,
Anirban.

found this...



> UV Light has almost no impact on a DSLR
> UV light used to be a problem with film and that’s why UV filters were created, that was a long time ago. Today most DSLR sensors can’t be affected by daytime UV radiation so the UV filter only works as a neutral protective filter in a modern camera. For a DSLR an UV filter and a protector filter are exactly the same thing.



Source - *www.photographyblogger.net/what-you-need-to-know-about-uv-filters/

will there be any notable degradation in image quality if i use a local protector filter over the OMAX, considering the image quality is already poor with the above lens..?

No one???


----------



## sujoyp (May 6, 2013)

but y do u want a UV filter...its just useless...if u have a costly lens then u need to but a high quality multicoated UV filter soo that pic quality do not get degrade when using filer...but cheap flters on basic lenses r just useless...use ur lens cap instead

dont use any filter...my suggestion


----------



## anirbandd (May 29, 2013)

Mods may lock thread


----------

